# 8Dio Century Strings vs Anthology vs Adagio: Opinions?



## procreative (Nov 13, 2018)

As someone who owns 8Dio Anthology/Adagio, is there anyone else that owns these and Century Strings?

What do you think, is Century a great leap (Next Gen as they like to say).

Other than the different section size and space used, is the programming/legato and arcs better in Century and do you think its a step up?

Only asking as they have another of their usual 40% off sales and so its come into my thought process again. But not sure I really need it if its not much of a step foward.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Nov 13, 2018)

i referenced this video.



Since I already had the Adagio Sets and ended up getting Century, I skipped Anthology. I think century is great, and different from most of the Adagio sets.


----------



## awaey (Nov 13, 2018)

I Have Anthology String is great, contains Ensemble, Divisi , Solo sections.,,I use all time , completely different than Agitato string,


----------



## Johnny (Nov 13, 2018)

Much different! Better? It all depends on the context  Adagio and Agitato are great libraries and still are great libraries for their designed purpose. Think of Century Strings as a whole other beast all together! Century Strings is a highly detailed and realistic string library, designed for the working composer. Century was a library created by the joint ideas of 8Dio and "us" the VI community, providing a collaborative implementation of a wide spread of concepts that we could benefit from! (Even I pitched ideas on the Century blog during the creation and now look at what Junkie XL is doing? Lol ;p) The great benefit of an open forum production was that Century Strings as a result, became a multi-purposeful library with diverse functionality in mind for the modern day composer. I personally like it above all three previous 8Dio releases (IMHO) mainly because to me, Century Strings is more of a landmark library: A Celebration of 8Dio's String Library Success. Think of everything they've learned along the process of producing well, 4 consolidated string libraries over the best part of a decade? Century Strings represents a cumulative knowledge of string sampling based upon everything 8Dio has learned about creating string libraries over the past decade. The sheer detail, realism and natural expressiveness of the library is what sold me. Compare the sonic characteristics of even just the arcs to other current string libraries on the market? Century Strings sound incredibly realistic in comparison.


----------



## procreative (Nov 14, 2018)

Johnny said:


> Much different! Better? It all depends on the context  Adagio and Agitato are great libraries and still are great libraries for their designed purpose. Think of Century Strings as a whole other beast all together! Century Strings is a highly detailed and realistic string library, designed for the working composer. Century was a library created by the joint ideas of 8Dio and "us" the VI community, providing a collaborative implementation of a wide spread of concepts that we could benefit from! (Even I pitched ideas on the Century blog during the creation and now look at what Junkie XL is doing? Lol ;p) The great benefit of an open forum production was that Century Strings as a result, became a multi-purposeful library with diverse functionality in mind for the modern day composer. I personally like it above all three previous 8Dio releases (IMHO) mainly because to me, Century Strings is more of a landmark library: A Celebration of 8Dio's String Library Success. Think of everything they've learned along the process of producing well, 4 consolidated string libraries over the best part of a decade? Century Strings represents a cumulative knowledge of string sampling based upon everything 8Dio has learned about creating string libraries over the past decade. The sheer detail, realism and natural expressiveness of the library is what sold me. Compare the sonic characteristics of even just the arcs to other current string libraries on the market? Century Strings sound incredibly realistic in comparison.



So what I am trying to gauge is, aside from the section sizes and room space, is if in your opinion on what it does better and how it is different from Adagio/Anthology?

And is there more consistency between articulations as some of the shorts in Adagio stood out as having quite different timbres.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 14, 2018)

Century is almost a chamber but a bit larger size string section so it has detail but still can give you girth. I personally like the sound and it is often where I go to strings first depending on the project. A lot of the power of the library is dealing with the arcs in place of sustains as it is often a more natural performance of a single note than a simple sus patch. Since you can tailor the speed of the arc it gives you a lot of versatility.


----------



## procreative (Nov 14, 2018)

In your opinion are the Arcs in Century better/easier to use than Adagio/Anthology?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 14, 2018)

easier to use because of the speed control, a bit smaller in sound due to the size, not quite as lush.


----------



## procreative (Nov 14, 2018)

Anthology has a speed control, but it does not do that much to the lengths. Is the speed control in Century able to do more varied lengths? And are these sampled playbacks or time stretched?


----------



## MusicalRay (Nov 14, 2018)

Here's a link to a review I wrote of the Century Strings Bundle (Ensemble and Sordino) for Sample Library Review: http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/the-reviews/review-century-strings-bundle-by-8dio/

I love Century Strings. It is the first string library I go to nowadays. Anthology is good, as is Adagio and Agitato. I still find uses for them. Century is the best all-in-one string ensemble library from 8Dio in my opinion though. The Arcs are beautiful. The shorts are detailed and crisp. I've not found any of the mismatched volume or tuning issues that are present in the Adagio libraries. This is a much more polished library. Anthology and Adagio have some really good stuff in them too though. So much of it comes down to how you write with them, the reverb you use, etc. However, Century is way better out of the box than Agitato, Adagio, or Anthology.


----------



## Stanoli (Nov 14, 2018)

MusicalRay said:


> Here's a link to a review I wrote of the Century Strings Bundle (Ensemble and Sordino) for Sample Library Review: http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/the-reviews/review-century-strings-bundle-by-8dio/



Great, did you have any chance to compare it with Cinematic Studio Strings?
I am still undecided between those 2.


----------



## MusicalRay (Nov 14, 2018)

I don't have CSS, so have not been able to compare the two.


----------



## Stanoli (Nov 14, 2018)

MusicalRay said:


> I don't have CSS, so have not been able to compare the two.



Thanks for the fast answer. 

There are a lot of stringlibrary comparisons but these two never get compared.
Well, I still have time until the end of the month to make up my mind...


----------



## MusicalRay (Nov 14, 2018)

I know CSS is the popular pick and most people absolutely love it. I would like to have it, but I wouldn't be willing to sacrifice Century to get it (if that makes sense). The arcs in Century are just so useful and beautiful and the rest of the articulations (and there are a good number of them) are great. It's my go-to string library.
All the best in picking out the best library for you. It can be a challenge to wade through the options to find what suits you best.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 14, 2018)

procreative said:


> So what I am trying to gauge is, aside from the section sizes and room space, is if in your opinion on what it does better and how it is different from Adagio/Anthology?
> 
> And is there more consistency between articulations as some of the shorts in Adagio stood out as having quite different timbres.


Great time and care was placed into reviewing all shorts and making sure that they blended with every length of sample. This was discussed in great depth prior to development when the request chats on 8Dio were active on their blog. In short, the Century series is not better just different. I don't really have a need to reach for the others now that I have Century. Most users just prefer Century Strings in general. The tone, the character, the play-ability is not necessarily any better? The library is just different. The obvious improvements are that there is more consistency between patches, the patches all blend better and work well together, and there is only the need for one instance of strings now- and one Legato Patch to rule them all : )


----------



## John Busby (Nov 14, 2018)

Colin posted this last month

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/8dio-century-brass.46960/page-12#post-4290228

apparently 8dio still plans to keep their word so a big update is still pending.
after this i will probably take the plunge


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 14, 2018)

Brass is great, legatos play the way I would want.


----------



## k4music (Nov 14, 2018)

Im looking for Strings library which has polyphonic legato. can any one suggest me if century or any other 8dio libraries have polyphonic legato?


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 14, 2018)

LASS Lite was previously target Strings _ yet path to LASS Full 2.5. Total cost is a strain.

Now Century Strings Bundle is sounding _very_ strong (@ 359.). Some 'trusted' posts / Poster(s) here are notable. 

Is Century Strings Bundle a 'solid' choice as one's *1st Full* String Lib ???


----------



## vicontrolu (Nov 14, 2018)

Marcatos in Century dont bite as much as one would desire, iirc


----------



## MusicalRay (Nov 14, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> LASS Lite was previously target Strings _ yet path to LASS Full 2.5. Total cost is a strain.
> 
> Now Century Strings Bundle is sounding _very_ strong (@ 359.). Some 'trusted' posts / Poster(s) here are notable.
> 
> Is Century Strings Bundle a 'solid' choice as one's *1st Full* String Lib ???


I would say absolutely yes.  Century is WAAAYYY better than the first string library I used.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 14, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> LASS Lite was previously target Strings _ yet path to LASS Full 2.5. Total cost is a strain.
> 
> Now Century Strings Bundle is sounding _very_ strong (@ 359.). Some 'trusted' posts / Poster(s) here are notable.
> 
> Is Century Strings Bundle a 'solid' choice as one's *1st Full* String Lib ???


Keep in mind that LASS 3 is on the way so if you upgrade to 2.5 full , it will probably cost very little to get the new version when it is released.


----------



## vewilya (Nov 15, 2018)

k4music said:


> Im looking for Strings library which has polyphonic legato. can any one suggest me if century or any other 8dio libraries have polyphonic legato?


Strezov Sampling Afflatus Strings


----------



## k4music (Nov 15, 2018)

vewilya said:


> Strezov Sampling Afflatus Strings


Thankyou. Afflatus is a great library, but presently its out of my budget. As there is a sale at 8dio wanna check if century strings has that feature.


----------



## midiman (Nov 15, 2018)

Century strings has some better features. I love the Legato 2nd violins as they have a beautiful vibrato and tone for melodic content. It is strange but for me the 2nd VLS are much better than the 1st violins.
there is more consistency of ARTS. I like them a lot. But they are not my 1st Goto library for strings right now. Afflatus is really the best strings right now for me with their insanely good polyphonic Legato, and CSS is also very good.
I still use a lot 8dio Agitato and Grandiose for expressive melodic lines. And Soaring strings always delivers well on passionate somewhat emotionally agitated rich vibrato lines if that makes sense.


----------



## Tc_jazz (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm interested in purchasing my 1st Strings library. I'm not planning on composing for Cinema though, I want it for professional Jazz/World music. Now is the right time of the year with the deals going on. I've thought about 8Dio Century Strings (from what I've read), but then I've also got to buy Kontakt 6 on sale. I see the deal also with Spitfire Aperture for free after spending a bit. Then there are all kinds of other libraries. What do you folks recommend if I'd like to keep it around $500. I'm thinking many of these are overkill, but I might end up having some fun with them. Thank in advance.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Nov 25, 2019)

Tc_jazz said:


> I'm interested in purchasing my 1st Strings library. I'm not planning on composing for Cinema though, I want it for professional Jazz/World music. Now is the right time of the year with the deals going on. I've thought about 8Dio Century Strings (from what I've read), but then I've also got to buy Kontakt 6 on sale. I see the deal also with Spitfire Aperture for free after spending a bit. Then there are all kinds of other libraries. What do you folks recommend if I'd like to keep it around $500. I'm thinking many of these are overkill, but I might end up having some fun with them. Thank in advance.











Spitfire Audio — Spitfire Studio Strings Professional







www.spitfireaudio.com





I'd suggest Spitfire Studio Strings Professional. I use it for pop and non-cinematic stuff and I think its best benefit is the adjustable section sizes. That might provide better versatility for the different types of compositions you might end up with.


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 25, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> Spitfire Audio — Spitfire Studio Strings Professional
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would advice against Spitfire Studio Strings since the library is lacking basic short articulations like staccatos, which you’d need to do jazz/pop arrangements.

Well, you’d need it for all kinds of music except trailer music. It still amazes me how they dropped the ball completely on this library.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Nov 25, 2019)

JohannesR said:


> I would advice against Spitfire Studio Strings since the library is lacking basic short articulations like staccatos, which you’d need to do jazz/pop arrangements.
> 
> Well, you’d need it for all kinds of music except trailer music. It still amazes me how they dropped the ball completely on this library.



i find that a bit misleading since it does have spiccato shorts. Not everyone's preference and not a perfect match for everyone's tastes or song requirements, but the question is, does the lack of staccato take away from the larger benefits of library that has varied section sizes?

If a chamber sized string section for all songs is fine, 8DIO is pretty good (a bit wet though). Spitfire's chamber strings are also good, better aimed at disco and pop, with various short articulations. At that point though, Cinematic Studio Strings would also be a fine consideration.


----------



## Tc_jazz (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks so far. This has been an informative post. I appreciate the suggestions so keep them coming if others have opinions.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 25, 2019)

You should listen to the LASS demos on the Audiobro site as well.






LASS Music Demos







audiobro.com




The one at the bottom (“Jass”).


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 25, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> i find that a bit misleading since it does have spiccato shorts.


My point exactly. Fine for trailer music. I should have been more clear.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Nov 25, 2019)

JohannesR said:


> My point exactly. Fine for trailer music. I should have been more clear.


"Spiccato Shorts" was my nickname in high school


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 25, 2019)

JohnMarkPainter said:


> "Spiccato Shorts" was my nickname in high school


Hahaha, love it!!


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Nov 30, 2019)

So I got Century.
It is a great interface and sounds excellent.
The default Mix is pretty 'Live'.
I prefer a louder Spot Mic mixed with Decca on first use, but we'll see in context.
Good news is that there are mix options.

You might think you don't need Sordino.
They are really useful.

Century is different from Anthology and Grandiose.
The attack and slide in the Legato is different...tone is different.
Century attacks faster and is easier and more versatile to play.

I like layering the Mancini Violins from Grandiose on top of Century.
I also like layering the Intimate Studio Strings for variety and presence.


----------



## pipedr (Nov 30, 2019)

JohnMarkPainter said:


> So I got Century.
> It is a great interface and sounds excellent.
> The default Mix is pretty 'Live'.
> I prefer a louder Spot Mic mixed with Decca on first use, but we'll see in context.
> ...


Great! I'm thinking about the same thing. Do you think you need the Century sordinos if you have sordinos from Adagio and Agitato?

My sense from the demos is that Century has less arc in the notes, resulting in a smoother legato, but maybe less expressive than Adagio or Agitato, where the notes seem more lively (but the legato is more bumpy). How are you finding them different in practice?


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Nov 30, 2019)

pipedr said:


> Great! I'm thinking about the same thing. Do you think you need the Century sordinos if you have sordinos from Adagio and Agitato?
> 
> My sense from the demos is that Century has less arc in the notes, resulting in a smoother legato, but maybe less expressive than Adagio or Agitato, where the notes seem more lively (but the legato is more bumpy). How are you finding them different in practice?


Anthology Muted is a much edgier tone than Century. I figured in trey long run, I would be glad to have one for one matches in the Sordino Lib as I use my samples a lot for pop. Layering a Mute pass is an old studio trick


----------

